# 

## matgaw

Witam planuje budowę domu i mam wielki dylemat pod względem wyboru proszę o podpowiedź
Dzialka ma 20 arów  do wyboru są 2 projekty jeden 63m2 drugi 35m2 plus poddasze 35m2. I moje pytanie czy gdybym wybudował ten dom na zgłoszenie i chcialbym w nim mieszkac czyli musial bym przekształcić go na mieszkalny plus poddasze użytkowe czy koszty takie domku z tymi przekształceniami i wszystkimi dokumentami potrzebnymi do zamieszkania będą większe od postawienia tego drugiego 63m parterówka?

----------


## bajprzeznet

Tutaj na forum chyba mało kto przekształcał dom 35m2 - koszt to podobno ok 4-6  tys PLN.

Czy to taniej czy drożej?  Moim zdaniem podobnie, może trochę taniej jest przekształcić, zależy ile skasuje kier-bud.

Dom 35m2 (pamiętaj ze to jest 35m2 po zewnętrznej, a nie w środku!) ma taki plus że stawiasz go na zgłoszenie, więc nie musisz się trzymać aktualnych wytycznych co do izolacji itp, a przy przekształceniu potem raczej nie ma z tym problemu. Ale ten dom ma też minus - każda parterówka jest tysiąc razy wygodniejsza, szczególnie przy tak małej powierzchni.

Przy domu 63m2 musisz wydać na projekt i adaptacje, czyli ok 4 tys zł, potem jak otrzymasz PnB to kierbud i można budować z uwzględnieniem norm EP - czyli odpowiednie ogrzewaniem, cwu, czy izolacja - wszystko musi się zmieścić w limicie. Więc tutaj 35m2 na zgłoszenie bedzie na pewno tańsze i da ci więcej swobody. 

Ja serio jestem fanem koncepcji domków na zgłoszenie itp, ale powiem tak - moim zdaniem budował bym go tylko w opcji kiedy finansowo nie byłbym w stanie zabrać się za budowę tego 63m2 i ta koncepcja miała by się nie zmienić. W innej opcji - stawiać normalny dom, będzie wygodniej.

Jeszcze pojawia się ważne pytanie - jak dużo możesz zrobić samemu? Czy wszystko zostawiasz wykonawcom?

----------


## matgaw

Pracuje w budownictwie jestem w stanie sam zrobić dosłownie wszystko będę miał pomoc rodziny i znajomych więc wynajęcie firmy nie wchodzi w grę duża oszczędność. 
Głównie właśnie chodzi gotówkę ponieważ mam już  kredyt na działkę, i planowałem wziasc jeszcze jeden lecz tylko do 100  tys żeby mieć pieniądze na materiał  od razu. Domek 63 m według  wytucznych kosztował hy 100 tys pod klucz a 35m2 kolo 60  ruznic 40 tys jest duża. Według projektu dom 35m ma 27m2 urzytkowych tragedia nie ma lecz najbardziej przerażają mnie sprawy papierkowe przekształcenia poddasza i na mieszkanie że coś może pójść nie tak

----------


## swierol

Skoro pytasz to odpowiem :smile:  Wybrałbym bez wahania projekt 63m2, bardzo prosty, ładny i jak na ten metraż wygodny. Gdyby się ukazał kilka miesięcy wcześniej pewnie bym go kupił ale wcześnie zamówiłem projekt indywidualny 70m2. Jak go kupisz i złożysz zgłoszenie (bo możesz te 63m2 zbudować na zgłoszenie) to może zdążysz aby objęły Cię aktualne WT bo chyba od 2021 wchodzą nowe. Te malutkie domki z poddaszem mają swój klimat a i owszem ale szkoda miejsca na schody itd. Tym bardziej jak możesz i potrafisz zrobić wszystko sam to z tym parterowym będzie chyba wygodniej bo obędzie się bez wysokiego wnoszenia pustaków itd.

----------


## matgaw

Dowiedziałem się że po przekształceniu domu na mieszkalny poddasze jest automatycznie użytkowe a po tym wszystkim  można dobudować kolejne 35m jako altanę na zgłoszenie wiec kuszące rozwiązanie pod względem kosztów

----------


## swierol

> Dowiedziałem się że po przekształceniu domu na mieszkalny poddasze jest automatycznie użytkowe a po tym wszystkim  można dobudować kolejne 35m jako altanę na zgłoszenie wiec kuszące rozwiązanie pod względem kosztów


I wtedy te dwa budynki połączysz mostem zwodzonym?  Jak urząd będzie miał jakiś sprzeciw co do Twojego przekształcenia to co zrobisz? I jakie są wtedy rozwiązania? Coś czuje, że nazbyt zaufałeś temu Panu Youtuba co buduje "dom" za 25tys. Przed chwilą zastanawiałeś się czy domek 35m2 czy 63m2 a teraz już chcesz 2 x 35m2?

----------


## matgaw

Otóż napisałem że można rozbudować o kolejne 35 i że jest taka opcja lecz nie napisałem że tak bym zrobił. Głównie interesuje mnie to 35+35 że względu na łatwość i szybkość zrobienia. Dowiem się wszystkich możliwości i zacznę działać.

----------


## Kaizen

> Witam planuje budowę domu i mam wielki dylemat pod względem wyboru proszę o podpowiedź
> Dzialka ma 20 arów  do wyboru są 2 projekty jeden 63m2 drugi 35m2 plus poddasze 35m2. I moje pytanie czy gdybym wybudował ten dom na zgłoszenie i chcialbym w nim mieszkac czyli musial bym przekształcić go na mieszkalny plus poddasze użytkowe czy koszty takie domku z tymi przekształceniami i wszystkimi dokumentami potrzebnymi do zamieszkania będą większe od postawienia tego drugiego 63m parterówka?


Tak czy inaczej kierbud i pełny projekt (niezależnie czy zgłoszenie, czy PnB), bo tylko jednokondygnacyjne maleństwa mają uproszczone formalności.

----------


## swierol

> Otóż napisałem że można rozbudować o kolejne 35 i że jest taka opcja lecz nie napisałem że tak bym zrobił. Głównie interesuje mnie to 35+35 że względu na łatwość i szybkość zrobienia. Dowiem się wszystkich możliwości i zacznę działać.


Jeśli mają to być budynki parterowe (bez poddasza na szpargały, które w późniejszym czasie we wniosku o zmianę sposobu użytkowania będziesz chciał zmienić na poddasze użytkowe) po 35m2 powierzchni zabudowy połączone ze sobą w jakiś sposób to możesz kombinować choć to dla mnie jest bez sensu. Przecież będziesz chciał to sensownie docieplić, kupić sensowne okna itd to po co się bawić w jakieś łączenie małych budynków. Napiszę Ci jeszcze raz, że to bez sensu i szkoda czasu na Twoje zastanawianie :smile:

----------


## matgaw

Dlaczego kierownik budowy jeżeli po przekształceniu na mieszkalny zrobił bym poddasze czyli po wszystkich formalnościach. A jeżeli chodzi o łączenie budynków to już pisałem wyżej że nie chce zaciekawił mnie poprostu temat że mozna tak zrobić

----------


## bajprzeznet

Dalej twierdze że jeśli rozważasz opcje 63m2, czyli finansowo jest ona w twoim zasięgu to brałbym się za 63m2, mimo wszystkich upierdliwosci związanych ze spełnieniem norm WT, papierologią, odbiorami itp.  
Opcje 35m2 brałbym pod uwagę wakacyjnie, lub dla maks 2 osób przy bardzo, bardzo ograniczonym budżecie, wtedy ok. 

Postawić jedno 35m2 to nie problem, ale co jeśli np. za rok zmienią przepisy, utrudnia przekształcenie, albo możliwość rozbudowy? 
Jeśli naprawdę aspekt finansowy jest tak mega ważny, i nie chcesz brać kredytów itp, to ok można rozważyć opcje 35m2 z użytkowym poddaszem - będzie pewnie trochę taniej, ale minusy względem 63m2 będą spore.

Planowałem budować  60-65, wyszło niecałe 75m2 i jest optymalnie. Nawet pare m2 więcej by nie zaszkodziło, ale jakby było 65m2 też bym dał rade...

----------


## Kaizen

> Dlaczego kierownik budowy


_
Art. 29. 1. Nie wymaga decyzji o pozwoleniu na budowę, natomiast wymaga zgłoszenia, o którym mowa w art. 30, budowa:
[...]
16) wolno stojących parterowych budynków rekreacji indywidualnej rozumianych jako budynki przeznaczone do okresowego wypoczynku, o powierzchni zabudowy do 35 m2, przy czym liczba tych obiektów na działce nie może przekraczać jednego na każde 500 m2 powierzchni działki;_

----------


## matgaw

Głównie zależy mi na jak najniższym zejściu z ceny żeby ograniczyć kredyt bo jeżeli 63m2 bedzie kolo 100 tys plus u belowanie i dopieszczenie budynku tarasy itd to wyjdzie lekko że 150. Do tego inne ogrzewanie koszty pieca itd a liczac 35+35 w tej kwocie byłoby nawet z solarami na ogrzewanie elektryczne

----------


## tomatom

Projekty domków 35 metrowych są naprawde efektowne ale trzeba je brac naprawde bardzo na chłodno jesli planuje się tam mieszkać na stałe. Papier wszystko przyjmie a wizualizacja to już w ogóle....
Najbardziej podobaja mi sie takie 35-tki z ogromnym (w skali) tarasem a na nim eleganckim kompletem wiklinowym i nie raz i stołem na 6 osób. Nie napisali tylko gdzie to chować, chyba do tego właśnie potrzebna jest druga 35-tka. Matgaw, nie nabijam się sam przez chwile o tym myslałem- taka budowa na szybko a potem drugiego sie dostawi bo jeden na 500 m2 może byc ale podobno nie ma napisane w jakiej odległości od siebie muszą byc (czytałem opinie, sam się w to nie wgryzałem) i ludzie juz tak kombinuja zeby dostawiać jeden z drugim, niektórzy kombinuja jakieś łączniki. Jak to zadziała to dopiero "wyjdzie w praniu" Dwie 35tki wyjdą raczej drożej niz jedna 70tka - wiem plus taki że rozbite w czasie ale finalnie też będą mniej wygodne pewnie. Do takiego malucha od razu musisz dostawiać jakiegoś blaszaka bo nawet miejsca na szpadel w nim nie ma, a tu i kosiarka i rower...
Sam możesz dużo zrobić wiec naprawdę rozważ wersje 63 i opcję wykończenia na max minimum byle się wprowadzić, najwyżej przez rok będziesz jeszcze "rzeźbił" ale rok to nie wyrok  :smile: 
Przemyśl sprawe na spokojnie....
A jesli juz tak musisz piłowć finansowo, to nie raz na OLX-sie mozna ciekawe rzeczy znaleźć, może nie w sprawach pierwszoplanowych ale jakieś pole do oszczedności na pewno to jest.

----------


## matgaw

Tak rozumiem mało miejsca nie ma skrytek w przyszłości  planowałem postawić wiatę  na samochód i narzędzia  chodzi i mi głównie o szybkie mieszkanie i nie wywalenie od razu dużej gotówki bo tak jak wspomniałem  dostałem nie dawno kredyt na działkę i drugi planowałem wziasc za ponad pół roku a do tego czasu swoimi siłami zacząć budowę . Jedyna rzecz jaką mnie przeraz w 63 m to właśnie pieniądze na geodete na kierownika i na sama adaptacje  same fundamenty to koszt kolo 10k . Ale cóż trzeba kombinowac  :smile:

----------


## etash

świetny, przydatny temat  :smile:

----------


## bajprzeznet

Jeśli uda ci sie zmieścić z tym 63m2 w 150 tys PLN, z meblami, ociepleniem, tarasem i ogarnięciem dookoła to szacun i chyba sam wpadnę w depresje...

Moje 75m2, gdzie firmy robiły "tylko" dach, okna(bez drzwi), wylewki, prąd(same przewody i rozdzielnie, bez puszek i gniazdek) już dobiło do 180 tys, bez połowy mebli, masy detali do wykończenia, wsparciu olx itp. O tarasie czy podwórku nawet nie myślę póki... Uwierz że ja naprawdę ciałem koszty, kupowałem na promocjach, wyprzedażach, olx, i stosowałem tanie rozwiązania, z przeciętnej półki. 

Jeśli to jest suma która jest zbyt wysoka, ok wtedy rozważ ten 35m2, myślę że wyjdzie do 100 tys przy własnej robocie, już z meblami itp.
Ale pamietaj że taki dom ma też minusy, na ekranie on się wydaje praktyczny, przestronny itp, ale w rzeczywistości nie jest tak łatwo.

----------


## shiraj

siemka witam

----------


## maciej-kolanko

Sam również stoję przed dylematem czy budować domek do 35m2 czy normalny budynek mieszkalny większy ok. 60 m2
Uważam, że przy budynku 35m2 schody zajmują znaczną cześć już i tak małej powierzchni. Mam obawy czy 35m2 nie będzie miało zbyt małą powierzchnię do zamieszkania. Planowałem najpierw wybudować 35m2 a później przekształcić na mieszkalny i na pozwolenie go rozbudować jeśli będzie mała powierzchnia.

----------


## bajprzeznet

> Sam również stoję przed dylematem czy budować domek do 35m2 czy normalny budynek mieszkalny większy ok. 60 m2
> Uważam, że przy budynku 35m2 schody zajmują znaczną cześć już i tak małej powierzchni. Mam obawy czy 35m2 nie będzie miało zbyt małą powierzchnię do zamieszkania. Planowałem najpierw wybudować 35m2 a później przekształcić na mieszkalny i na pozwolenie go rozbudować jeśli będzie mała powierzchnia.


Owszem schody zajmują sporo miejsca - niby można dać mniejsze, ale pogarsza się komfort użytkowania, wnoszenia tam różnych rzeczy itp. Ogólnie najlepiej jak na górze jest tylko sypialnia i garderoba. Ale dzięki tym schodom zyskujesz +/- 20m2 dodatkowej powierzchni. 

Co do rozbudowy - moim zdaniem można myśleć tylko pod warunkiem ze budujesz taki domek szybko i od razu działasz dalej. Tak naprawdę nigdy nie wiadomo jak się zmienią przepisy i tutaj nie można rozkładać budowy na lata, bo może się okazać nie tylko że go nie rozbudujesz, ale nawet nie przekształcisz..


Ciekawe że przy tych projektach nikt nie zwrócił uwagi na inny szczegół - brak wiatrołapu, co przy mieszkaniu w domku jest moim zdaniem poważnym minusem, raz że wpuszczamy powietrze z zewnątrz bezpośrednio do salonu, dwa na żadnym zdjęciu nie ma przy drzwiach kurtek zimowych i uwalonych butów, które cały syf zostawiają nam przy wejściu  :smile:

----------


## an-bud

Przy budowie na zgłoszenie oszczedzić mogę na stan surowy otwarty....poddasze jednak zrobię.....kilka spraw przemawia za....łatwiej z fotowoltaika  dodatkowe metry..... minus to schody (raczej drabinka) no i dodatkowe koszty.  Zastanawiałem się nad cieciem kosztów ....mam okna i drzwi z odzysku chyba za dwie flaszki ale wygladać domek będzie mało zadowalająco wiec poczekają na następny, mam z odzysku drewno 100 letnie w cenie opału i najważniejsze kilka fajnych pomysłów :yes:

----------


## maciej-kolanko

Jednak patrząc na domek  u Pana z youtuba to schody u niego zajmują  zbyt dużo miejsca. Ewentualnie można zastanowić się nad drabinką. Co do wiatrołapu, to po przekształceniu budynku na mieszkalny można na zgłoszenie dobudować taras lub ganek.

Mam jeszcze pytanie odnośnie budowy takiego budynku na działce budowlanej. Nie można postawić na takiej działce budynku rekreacji indywidualnej tylko budynek gospodarczy. Czy może ktoś z Państwa przekształcał już taki budynek ? Pan z youtuba ma łatwiej, przekształca domek BRI na mieszkalny.

Buduję budynek gospodarczy, wydaję 100,000 a później nie mogę go przekształcić na mieszkalny

----------


## misiomis

Teraz po nowelizacji tarasy i ganki nawet bez zgłoszenia idzie zbudować :smile:

----------

